# I'm getting slower, is it the cold?



## IainC (13 Nov 2013)

Since the rather more chilly weather has struck, my times on my daily whizz are getting significantly slower, and I'm either getting less fit as I cycle more, or there's some other cunning explanation (which of course I'm secretly hoping for as it would be a shame otherwise ). A few weeks ago my average speed was 27.5km/h, pretty consistently. Then I changed tyres and it fell to around 25 (so I changed tyres back again ), but the inexorable decline continues. Today I barely got over 24. Either I have some nasty illness that makes you feel great but cycle like a snail, or there's some other explanation… could it be the cold? I'm still in my shorts, although layer the top half appropriately, and I have to say my legs don't feel cold.

Clutching at straws. Someone make me feel better 

Edit: A new conspiracy theory… the US government have tweaked the GPS satellites to make everyone run faster?


----------



## mattobrien (13 Nov 2013)

It's the cold. You'll speed up again in the spring. 

Accept it and enjoy your riding as is for now.


----------



## snorri (13 Nov 2013)

It takes more effort to punch through the winter air due to its density being increased by the lower temperatures.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Nov 2013)

if you cycle through the winter, spring is even more fantastic than nature intended the bike goes in to overdrive..


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

Yes probably the colder weather.

I am riding slower. I find it pretty hard to get going in the morning.


----------



## robjh (13 Nov 2013)

yes, I notice it every year. You're not alone.


----------



## 4F (13 Nov 2013)

Same here, about 5 min slower each way on my commute


----------



## Ccchicane (13 Nov 2013)

Thank god! Went out last night, wind and rain, and felt fine but average speed was down by about 2mph!


----------



## IainC (13 Nov 2013)

Sudden attack of feeling like a numpty as I've found at least a partial explanation- when converting from my Suunto app to Strava, it transpires that the latter keeps counting when I'm stationary (and the Suunto app removes the auto pauses). Maybe that temporary set of lights that keeps stopping me might be a contributor. I'm still slower, but it's not quite as bad as I thought :-)


----------



## ianrauk (13 Nov 2013)

Crappy gloomy weather, cold air, more clothing to keep warmer all makers for slower riding.


----------



## Biker Joe (13 Nov 2013)

I made some notes from an article some time ago, (last winter I think). I can't remember where I got it from but it is a good explanation why muscles perform less well in the cold weather.
Here are the notes I took:-

_At colder temperatures your muscles do not contract with the same intensity as they do in warmer temperatures. As the temperature gets colder your nervous system that transmits the impulses to move your muscles slows down. Since your muscle contractions are not as powerful as they are in warmer temperatures you slow down as a result. The cold can also reduce the blood flow to chilled areas of your body. Cold muscles can’t perform at the same level as a muscle that is warm.

The second reason for decreased pace is how your body uses energy at lower temperatures. As the temperature drops your body increases carbohydrate consumption as a source of fuel and reduces the reliance on fat consumption. As carbohydrates are an important source for energy for cycling you drain your reserves faster than you would at warmer temperatures. Your body also becomes less efficient in using oxygen as a fuel source resulting in more oxygen being used in cold conditions compared to the same effort in ideal conditions.

When cycling your body either operates in an aerobic or non aerobic state. In an aerobic state your body uses oxygen as a primary fuel source and it is very efficient in producing the energy needed for cycling.
When your pace is faster than your body can sustain aerobically your body taps the anaerobic system which does not use oxygen but instead breaks down carbohydrates to createlactic acid to fuel your cycling until a point is reached where the lactic acid build up slows your pace due to excess hydrogen byproducts.

As mentioned above your body consumes carbohydrates faster at lower temperatures which increases lactic acid production as a consequence. Since carbohydrates are burned faster at cold temperatures this increases the pace per mile that is sustainable at a given temperature. This is in addition to the disadvantage of having less efficient oxygen usage. In addition to your pace per mile being negatively impacted, there are other impacts to your performance when the temperature drops.

At lower temperatures your body has to work harder to maintain your core temperature. The result of this is more energy has to be expended simply for maintaining core temperature compared to ideal conditions or warm weather. This increased energy consumption comes at the expense of your cycling performance as less overall energy is available. Quite simply there are more demands for the same amount of available energy when it is cold.

When cycling in cold conditions it is important to keep your muscles warm and your core temperature maintained at all times. If you become chilled on a ride or allow yourself to cool down for any length of time your body is unable to get back to the prior temperature without returning to a warmer environment. As a result, your performance will suffer.
This is important when starting a ride. If you head into the cold and do not keep yourself warm and ready to go but allow yourself to cool down you will be at an even greater disadvantage that cannot be overcome. Allowing yourself to get to the point of shivering will quickly rob your body of energy as shivering is produced by your body engaging in the most inefficient muscle contractions it can to generate heat.

Hydration needs are impacted in colder conditions. When the temperature drops your blood pressure rises as your blood flow is constricted. To counter this your body removes excess water in the form of urine. In colder temperatures you do not sweat as much and your body does not trigger thirst the same way it does in warm conditions. As a result, it is very easy to become dehydrated.

Minimal intake of fluid can cause the feeling of needing to urinate, even if it is a small amount.The same rules apply for hydrating in cold weather as in warm weather:
_
I hope this will help in providing an explanation as to why your are slowing down in the cold weather.


----------



## VamP (13 Nov 2013)

It's been pretty wet and windy of late too. Wind impact is obvious, but wet roads are slower too, increasing rolling resistance.


----------



## 400bhp (13 Nov 2013)

VamP said:


> It's been pretty wet and windy of late too. Wind impact is obvious, *but wet roads are slower too, increasing rolling resistanc*e.



Anyone else use Bontrager Race lights?

They feel really sticky after a dose of rain and get coated with grit.


----------



## gavroche (13 Nov 2013)

Well, I am slow in the summer and slow in winter so no change for me.


----------



## Herbie (13 Nov 2013)

IainC said:


> Since the rather more chilly weather has struck, my times on my daily whizz are getting significantly slower, and I'm either getting less fit as I cycle more, or there's some other cunning explanation (which of course I'm secretly hoping for as it would be a shame otherwise ). A few weeks ago my average speed was 27.5km/h, pretty consistently. Then I changed tyres and it fell to around 25 (so I changed tyres back again ), but the inexorable decline continues. Today I barely got over 24. Either I have some nasty illness that makes you feel great but cycle like a snail, or there's some other explanation… could it be the cold? I'm still in my shorts, although layer the top half appropriately, and I have to say my legs don't feel cold.
> 
> Clutching at straws. Someone make me feel better
> 
> Edit: A new conspiracy theory… the US government have tweaked the GPS satellites to make everyone run faster?


 

Yes its the cold I would say....and I would cover up your legs and maybe do a wee warm up or stretches before you set off if you've time?


----------



## Broadside (13 Nov 2013)

Same here, I am 1mph average slower in this cold weather, doesn't sound like much but it is a big difference. Keep on pushing through it and you will be laughing come springtime and in great shape to make the most of summer.


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Nov 2013)

Winter rides are slower anyway. The roads are more likely to be slippy, so descents and corners are taken at lower speeds. This will affect your average.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone else use Bontrager Race lights?
> 
> They feel really sticky after a dose of rain and get coated with grit.



Yes, I haven't noticed any stickyness.


----------



## totallyfixed (13 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone else use Bontrager Race lights?
> 
> They feel really sticky after a dose of rain and get coated with grit.


Actually the race lites which we have both been using for years are one of the best because they are very hard compound, crap at cornering but you just adjust accordingly. Best of all only 3 punctures in 5 years between the two of us, and one of those was a pinch flat, just don't tell anyone else or the price will go up................


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2013)

When its very cold my legs don't like spinning and can feel stiff, not what you want on a fixed wheel


----------



## VamP (14 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Anyone else use Bontrager Race lights?
> 
> They feel really sticky after a dose of rain and get coated with grit.



Nah, I only use good tyres


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> I made some notes from an article some time ago, (last winter I think). I can't remember where I got it from but it is a good explanation why muscles perform less well in the cold weather.
> Here are the notes I took:-
> 
> _At colder temperatures your muscles do not contract with the same intensity as they do in warmer temperatures. As the temperature gets colder your nervous system that transmits the impulses to move your muscles slows down. Since your muscle contractions are not as powerful as they are in warmer temperatures you slow down as a result. The cold can also reduce the blood flow to chilled areas of your body. Cold muscles can’t perform at the same level as a muscle that is warm.
> ...


This provides a plethora of handy excuses, useful for any club ride, racing event, or other cycling endeavor. I will be using this post for the entire season.
Chapeau, Biker Joe!


----------



## Biker Joe (14 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I read the title as bring "I'm getting slower, is it because I'm old?"
> 
> The answer to that in my case, is yes.


You can say you're old when you can't ride your bike anymore.


----------



## robjh (14 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I read the title as bring "I'm getting slower, is it because I'm old?"
> 
> The answer to that in my case, is yes.


 If you get faster again next spring, will that mean you're getting younger?


----------



## Biker Joe (14 Nov 2013)

robjh said:


> If you get faster again next spring, will that mean you're getting younger?


I'm in my 2nd.................. (3rd....4th....?) .........youth.


----------



## robjh (14 Nov 2013)

Biker Joe said:


> I'm in my 2nd.................. (3rd....4th....?) .........youth.


 trouble is, I never get as young again each spring as I got old the previous winter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Nov 2013)

I'm glad I am not the only one slowing down.


----------



## sutts (17 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm glad I am not the only one slowing down.


Me too! I was about 16 minutes outside my PB over 25 miles the other day. It seemed almost impossible to me as I looked at my watch and realised that I was some 3.5 miles away, when I previously would have been finished!! I was really up for it and I tried really hard...in light winds too!

Shortest day in a few weeks!


----------



## Octet (17 Nov 2013)

Yep, I'm getting slower for sure!

I also am finding myself panting (more than usual) when going up those three ruddy big consecutive hills on my morning commute.


----------



## Paul.G. (17 Nov 2013)

According to my father in law, an active 79 year old life long road man, I should never use the large ring in winter, spin a bit faster and ride a bit slower.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2013)

The wet,sometimes frosty unpredictable bends,the motorists not using side lights,the pedestrians and dog walkers wearing hard to see clothing. All mean covering the brakes more than in spring and summer for me. Hence the slower average speed,but i'm not bothered,i hear that some don't venture out from October till April!


----------



## gavroche (19 Nov 2013)

I had my full winter gear on today and was 1mph slower tban normal. It must be the extra weight and cold air too.


----------



## mattobrien (19 Nov 2013)

Joy, I was actually a bit quicker today than previous chilly rides and I have been off the bike for just over a week.

It was at least as cold, if not more, but it was slightly later in the day and my cycling mojo was with me (I think it has abandoned me last cold ride when I was thinking I should have been in bed).

Not massively fast, especially compared to warmer weather riding, but an improvement.

Might also have something to do with getting clothing right;
Sleeveless base layer
SS base layer
Jacket
Bib tights
Gloves, including wooly under gloves
Additional sock, strategically placed (not on either foot)

Actually quite looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## Skipper (20 Nov 2013)

Thanks for your post .......... and all of the replies. I ditto all of the above. 1-2mph slower on most rides. Though I was suffering from some bug, or just losing fitness, but it seems I'm not alone.


----------



## Leodis (20 Nov 2013)

I am slowing down but been more careful as well, that said I got dropped on a hill where I could have easily have dropped the rider any other time of year, my legs just don't have it in them at the moment.


----------

